# [SOLVED] DD-WRT not blocking or restricting



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

Im using *DD-WRT v24-sp2 (07/22/09) micro (SVN revision 12548M NEWD Eko)*. I am trying to block certain sites and restrict internet access time. I have set up the List of clients on MAC addresses of devices I want to restrict. I have set up the sites and restrict times. The devices have access but there are no restriction applied. Any ideas?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

Hi there,

I would backup the current setting of your router, then try resetting the router to the factory default setting, see if it helps. Do not restore the backup setting 'yet' but experiment with what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

I started from scratch with my wifi settings with no luck. Any other ideas? My devices are wireless but the modem isnt no blocking or restricting.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

The culprit must have been your modem/router.


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

So the modem can allow wireless access but not restrict it? I using the router as a wireless access point, connected to another routers Ethernet port


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

Is this router connected by its lan port or wan port to the other router?
Did you ever engage the schedule to be active 24 hrs a day? It is one thing to set individual schedules but you usually need to set the master schedule to always on.


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

It is connected to the LAN port. There is always a scheduled activity whether it's filtering or blocking


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

You can't filter connected to the lan port. It must be connected by its wan port and doing nat for it to filter/block.


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

So, even though I am only using the wireless router as an access point for wireless access, I can't control access because I am plugging the router into a LAN port as I have done before?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

If the router you have configured to filter is not doing NAT ie. not taking input from its wired or wireless lan and passing it thru the filter to its wan port then it can't filter anything. No filtering occurs on lan to lan connections. Make sense?


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

Makes sense. Would it matter if the router and wireless router are different manufacturers?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

I have a dlink router and a netgear extender. Doesn't matter if different brands.


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

Hmmmm...maybe its my port forwarding settings


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

This is from the main router.....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

You don't port forward to a lan pass through device. You would only port forward if the extender was doing NAT.

So what issue are you trying to address? Your original question about why the 2nd router isn't filtering has been answered.


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

How can I configure the 1st router so it will allow the 2nd router to filter wireless traffic? Is that possible?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

Review my posts #8 and #9


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

What if I make that second router a repeater. Would I still be able to restrict access wirelessly ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

no. a repeater isn't doing nat. it is just passing the traffic along. If you want the 2nd router to filter you need to connect it by its wan port, give its lan a different ip subnet then what router 1 has and you are done. Easy piecy


----------



## Exsheeple (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: DD-WRT not blocking or restricting*

I appreciate all you help bro. Maybe I can buy you a beer..... Changing the port from a LAN to WAN port, do I have to change any settings? The wifi or internet is no longer accessible


----------

